# Ed's crummy videos



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TESTING TESTING MY crummy videos 
(Should get better with time.)

learning....camera in video mode....I know to dark, not focused I am working on it.

O TRAIN, Milwaukee road.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLs8-PE-ZBc


N TRAIN, I took all the houses off and am redoing it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkrEiT8P-OY


AND ONE DAY I WILL FIGURE OUT HOW TO "EMBED" THEM HERE!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: See if your computer has Windows Live Movie Maker. It is really easy to use and you can add text and all kinds of stuff!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job Ed - I really like that blinking "caboos" on the last car (1st video)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks fine to me, Ed. More lighting would help on the first one, maybe, but other than that, nice and clear.

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good Ed. I really like the Milwaukee set up, that is very sweat :thumbsup:

But

While I was watching the Milwaukee Special my son came a running he was it is just a Lionel :laugh: Then we watched the N Scale about 10 times. He keep flapping about you have no roads, toads, noes, modes. Finally I figured out what he was trying to spit out 

Ed you have no loads on your trains :laugh: Love the micro machines too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

ED, you have the "IN FOCUS" part right!

( my downfall  )

All you need is the letters between the you tube symbols to display.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> Looking good Ed. I really like the Milwaukee set up, that is very sweat :thumbsup:
> 
> But
> 
> ...



Show this to the little guy, tell him a storm hit the town and it is being rebuilt.










the micro's are a tad big for N?



T-Man said:


> ED, you have the "IN FOCUS" part right!
> 
> ( my downfall  )
> 
> All you need is the letters between the you tube symbols to display.



I tried that but when I went to review it nothing was there.

Plus the trains seems to be flying though they were not going that fast, next time I will slow the N down to a crawl.

Concrete pumper I do have that movie thing but for some reason I could not import them into it.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

big ed said:


> Show this to the little guy, tell him a storm hit the town and it is being rebuilt.
> 
> the micro's are a tad big for N?
> 
> ...


It was the lack of rolling stock that got him all worked up. Freight trains must pull freight Ed, so I'm told all the time  unless they are pulling passenger cars :laugh:

Who cares about size if the kids are happy. I found that MegaBlocks makes a few micro cars. They might be sized around 1:130 to 1:140 but they push real nice :thumbsup:

For movie maker after you import them they should show up in groups at the top, then you have to drag them to the lower row.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK tell the kid to shut up now. some cars just for him.

Another crummy video, I guess I should get a regular video camera instead of using my regular old camera.

the video jumps, sticks and you can't read the cars Even though to me they are going slow in the video they look like they are flying.

A few of my rolling N stock.
A temporary quickly thrown down town.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr8G4l8I6T0


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

That's a great looking N town ... very nice ... kind of nostalgic looking. Haulin' quite a few cars on those locos, too!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed,

Do those engines have sound? It sounded that way.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK tell the kid to shut up now. some cars just for him.
> 
> Another crummy video, I guess I should get a regular video camera instead of using my regular old camera.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Thanks Big Ed we are happy on our side  we'll shut up now 
Next time make sure the video has trains pulling loads to keep the peanut gallery happy  :laugh::smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
Enjoyed your video! :appl::appl: 
I'm planning my first effort sometime soon and hope it turns out half as good as your  
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> That's a great looking N town ... very nice ... kind of nostalgic looking. Haulin' quite a few cars on those locos, too!
> 
> TJ



I put the town up in 5 mins. 
I have a bunch more houses and factories,people and cars and trucks.



T-Man said:


> Ed,
> 
> Do those engines have sound? It sounded that way.


As I don't know much about decoders and the like some might have them?
I don't hear any sound but the whirl of the engine. That is talking about the N scale.

The Milwaukee road engine has rail sounds that is O. In the one passenger car it is equipped with station sounds.



Xnats said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Thanks Big Ed we are happy on our side  we'll shut up now
> Next time make sure the video has trains pulling loads to keep the peanut gallery happy  :laugh::smokin::thumbsup:


You don't have to shut up I was just kidding. Was the train long enough for him? I have a bunch more I could try to add.



raleets said:


> big ed,
> Enjoyed your video! :appl::appl:
> I'm planning my first effort sometime soon and hope it turns out half as good as your
> Bob


Thanks but I think they are crummy.

For some reason I can't get the camera to focus so you can read the names on the cars as they fly by. Plus in real life they are going fairly slow it seems like the camera speeds them up in the video.

My camera is an Olympus SP-800UZ, 14 megapixel,30x optical zoom.

When the camera came the instructions were on a disc to load to your computer. I have to find them again and study up on how to use it.
They are in the camera too but I really never completely read them.
Maybe I can take a picture video in the macro mode?

It seems like even if I take a still shot with this camera it comes out a little fuzzy at times, so most of my still shots are taking with my old camera.
That is an Olympus d-510 2.1 megapixel, 3x optical zoom with a view hole to take the picture or the view screen.
The newer camera just has the view screen to take the picture I wish it had the hole to look through as I tend to shake the camera looking and shooting through the view screen.
I have an old tripod somewhere too that would help. 

I did find an old bright lights set up for taking pictures. It used to be the old (young) ladies fathers. It is probably from the 50's or 60's but it does the lighting job fine, though the last video was brighter but I did not have that positioned right either. The train as it passes by in front had too many shadows, it should have been lit up a little more.

Live and learn.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
Now you're scarin' the hell out of me about taking a video 
I bought the wife a little hand-held RCA digital recorder for Christmas. The only thing she's used it for so far was to record the grand daughter's basketball games. They turned out pretty good. It also has the view screen to see what you're shooting. Like you, I prefer the old fashioned peep hole :thumbsup:, but it is what it is!
So......sometime soon I'm gonna take the plunge and give it a go with my layout. If it turns out crappy it will stay in the camera 
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> big ed,
> Now you're scarin' the hell out of me about taking a video
> I bought the wife a little hand-held RCA digital recorder for Christmas. The only thing she's used it for so far was to record the grand daughter's basketball games. They turned out pretty good. It also has the view screen to see what you're shooting. Like you, I prefer the old fashioned peep hole :thumbsup:, but it is what it is!
> So......sometime soon I'm gonna take the plunge and give it a go with my layout. If it turns out crappy it will stay in the camera
> Bob


Even though mine are crummy,
I still enjoy viewing them,
I am my biggest fan.:thumbsup:


Mine are titled crummy, just make sure you title your thread,

Bob's Crappy Videos :laugh:

Good or crappy you have to post them! 
I did!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, big ed, you've gotta deal!
But.......don't hold your breath.....it may be a week or so before the "crappy" hits the fan 
Bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Ed, 

I always love watching train videos, and don't care how crappy they are. Heck, they can't be any worse than Mine are! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I second what choo choo said, watching train videos are great

love those video's...Keep em coming

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ed's Crummy Video #4 :thumbsup:

O Gauge,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSG72ljq6To


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Boy those O scale trains are really noisy! It was a good video Ed keep them coming.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> Boy those O scale trains are really noisy! It was a good video Ed keep them coming.


I have no cork down, trains are supposed to be noisy.

They are, especially the B&M engine. You can turn the sound down.

I never had the B&M apart since I had it. ( bought it used) 
I should check her out and service, but I don't think that will make her any more quiet.

I just wanted to run it through all the switches, around and around, changing directions. 

I am surprised that it didn't jump a switch, as I throttled up instead of down for some.hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Ed has the ball ... he fakes left ... cuts right ... goes for the handoff ... at the 20 ... 10 ... 5 ... Touchdown!!!"

Nice switchback moves there, Ed!

Hey ... first time I'm seeing the "Lionel" that's "cut" into the lawn. Nice touch. Gotta mow that once a week to keep it fresh looking, huh?!?!?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing the "hand in the sky" is for the manual switch?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> "Ed has the ball ... he fakes left ... cuts right ... goes for the handoff ... at the 20 ... 10 ... 5 ... Touchdown!!!"
> 
> Nice switchback moves there, Ed!
> 
> ...


Crazy tower man was drunk.:laugh:

My original plan was to make that Lionel word as a flower bed to form the letters.
I am still fine tuning it, I might fill it in with flowers yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm guessing the "hand in the sky" is for the manual switch?


I felt like Gomez Adams without the explosion,:laugh: the "hand in the sky" was Thing.
You do remember Thing?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That engine works fine. Pulling 7 cars on the tight turns! :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I remember the hand.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The best crummy video I have seen.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

My favourite part was the quality of the video! What camera did you use?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The best crummy video I have seen.


I figured I would give the switches a workout.
I have to rewire them right now I have the Z set up one throttle on the outside line and switches and the other on the inside line and switches. So when I move to the outside or inside I need to work both throttles. And some of the switches don't switch unless I throttle it up. That is why you see the train fly sometimes.
I have to set the switches on a set voltage at all times so I don't need to do that.
The camera I mounted on my ladder and whittled a piece of packing foam on an angle. I then taped the cameras straps just in case to the foam.
It was a quickly done thing I am surprised I didn't have a major derail.:laugh:



Evan said:


> My favourite part was the quality of the video! What camera did you use?


I can probably make it better with more lights and instructions for the camera, Evan. Read #14 post in this thread.
A copy and paste,

My camera is an Olympus SP-800UZ, 14 megapixel,30x optical zoom.

When the camera came the instructions were on a disc to load to your computer. I have to find them again and study up on how to use it.
They are in the camera too but I really never completely read them.
Maybe I can take a picture video in the macro mode?

Sorry I am pressed for time right now put in another 13 hr day and got to leave early again tomorrow.

I accidentally found the movie mode.:laugh:
There are 3 more crummy videos in this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is #5 My Hurricane Sandy save.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Crummy video #6

A few of my O gauge tank cars.
(going to put them back in their boxes.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Since I can't go back and edit. 

This was Crummy video #1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Crummy#2 N scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Crummy#3 N scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And Crummy video, #4 now they are easier view.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What happened to your post John?

Yes the inside 3 car has the blinking lights and it was on the rail so I figured I would start her up too.

I want to put the tank cars back in their boxes so I can get some work done.
I got more tankers. 
Love tankers. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I made a mistake and deleted it, but then I realized you posted a bunch of videos.  I did like the contrast of the short consist and the 30 car one.  

I like tankers as well, you don't have to worry about the doors popping open, and you don't need to figure out loads for them like gondolas and hoppers.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> Crummy video #6
> 
> A few of my O gauge tank cars.
> (going to put them back in their boxes.)


Only 29 tank cars? You need more! Still beats my most numerous car type at 18 gondolas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have 55 ore cars at last count, but I think I've missed some buried in the closet.


----------

